
Show HN: Django React Boilerplate – Hybrid Model, Session Auth, CSRF Protection - ParijatK
https://parijat29.github.io/django-react-boilerplate/
======
ParijatK
This is a boilerplate project that can be used as a template for any websites
(portfolio, e-commerce etc.) with Django backend and React frontend. It
follows the Hybrid Model, which means it can be deployed as a single unit into
the same server. It is set up to use session-based authentication and includes
an example of how to use them. It also provides safety from CSRF attacks.

------
ffumarola
Why does this impact SEO? Thanks!

~~~
ParijatK
It is configured to use static content caching and server-side rendering
without using separate Nodejs stack. This is achieved by pre-building the
React app and then injecting it to the Django App. This way any static content
helping the SEO can be rendered on the server-side. Only dynamic content will
be loaded by the client-side scripts.

